# Winton Wetlands



## Shaggers89 (May 6, 2020)

During One of my several expeditions to the Winton Wetlands (When there was actually water in it got to love the drought) which is across the road from my grandparents i went looking for ELNs at one of my favourite spots I have used this spot and one other as an area to study ELNs for my VET course as well as a couple of learners resources i have written for the HS i go to. This particular area is almost inaccessable by car so a lot of bushwalking is involved but because of this the area is relativly undisturbed. at this particular time there was several sightings before the water dried up there was a healthy population of these animals and i found out on my last outing to my second area that the population there had almost tripled in size so its my albieat limited understanding that those animals from the wetlands moved to the second area


----------

